# help! need to stop myself from blinking w/ flash



## woggy987 (Apr 24, 2006)

hi guys,

   sorry if this is the wrong forum to post in, i wasn't sure which one was the most appropriate, but please give insight!  for some reason, my eyes seem very sensitive so that whenever someone takes a picture of me with flash, i tend to blink.  the darker the environment, the stronger the blink. 



i've tried many different methods, relaxing, concentrating on not blinking, trying not to anticipate the blink, and none of them work very well.  also, my right eyes seems to be more sensitive than my left, so many of my pictures end up with me having this kind of "stoned" look which is very frustrating.


  i REALLY would like to see if i can correct this issue.  i really don't recall being like this as a child but rather started noticing this issue maybe 1-2 years ago.  some people tell me this is psychological, but i am wary of that.  
   if any of you can sympathize or have any insight on this topic, please share! correcting this or "desensitizing" my eyes would make my life a lot better =)



PLEASE HELP!

  thanks!


----------



## darich (Apr 24, 2006)

try getting the photographer to use the anti-red eye function. That normally fires a small flash to allow the eyes to adjust to the bright light adn then the main flash fires a split second later. It works by reducing the size of the pupil and reducing the light entering the eye - it may work because your eyes aren't as sensitive when the main flash fires.

i would maybe agree with your friends who have said it's psychological - it's got to the stage where you're so concious you can't not think about it and that increases your anxiety of it. Increased anxiety makes you more concious not to blink and more anxious about it. It's a vicious circle.

Do you blink when you're not prepared for the photo ie a candid? I don't mean the photo being taken when you're posed but before you're ready. I mean when you're caught completely unaware.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2006)

Buy a compact digital camera from eBay and practice taking pictures of yourself in a mirror or with the remote timer and gradually get acclimatised to it. If you blink as a reaction, then in the photo your eyes will be open. However, if you're actually flinching before the shot, then your eyes will be closed. 

Anti-red eye function is a good idea, as you get some mild flashes to get used to before the biggie.

Get drunk and take pictures of yourself... that's likely to decrease anxiety as well.

Rob


----------

